# .608 update question..



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

My wife just did the it's upgrade to. 608 and now it takes forever for her phone to load a web page....is there a fix for this her phone isn't rooted so I can't load something else on it..

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## garlick (Sep 16, 2011)

You can still boot into recovery, and I would do a cache wipe, even with a non-rooted phone.

Have her turn the phone off, hold the power button and the X button at the same time till the M logo shows up, then press the volume up and down keys at the same time, and then use them to select Cache Partition Wipe, hit the power button, and it will ask you to confirm.

You may have done this on your phone, but those are the instructions for the Droid 2.

That should help.

if not, I would suggest trying to download a different browser, if she's using stock. My personal fav is Dolphin HD, but there are plenty of options.


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

garlick said:


> You can still boot into recovery, and I would do a cache wipe, even with a non-rooted phone.
> 
> Have her turn the phone off, hold the power button and the X button at the same time till the M logo shows up, then press the volume up and down keys at the same time, and then use them to select Cache Partition Wipe, hit the power button, and it will ask you to confirm.
> 
> ...


Just did it, hopefully she thinks its faster...lol thanks for the help. I've only been messing with motorolla phones for a few days, just bought the x off ebay..im a thunderbolt user so all this is super new to me.

When I followed your steps I saw in the cwm menu the option to apply update/sd or whatever....can I flash a rom thru this? Im guessing no but had to ask lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

No you cant. The stock recovery requires files to be signed using motorola certificates in order to flash via it.

As for cache wipe, do that kinda often IMO. It helps alot if you start having problems. It might act a little buggy for a day or two after while it rebuilds cache for common apps though (like the launcher)


----------

